# Why I Don’t NaNoWriMo No Mo



## Odd Greg (Aug 10, 2013)

I joined in NaNoWriMo on three different occasions. The timing (being as it is in November) was always a problem. If it had been MaNoWriMo or JuNoWriMo, then it might have been different. I simply never had time to belt out 50,000 words in the month of November.

It’s not that hammering out 50,000 unedited, stream of thought, unbridled word-flow is difficult. It really isn’t. But I don’t work in that manner. I generally write about 15,000 words (usually the entire work or just Act I) in a week, and then spend the next few weeks editing, rewriting, tossing things out, putting new things in; sometimes starting over from scratch. My latest work is on complete rewrite #3.

The purpose of NaNoWriMo is not lost on me, however. It is an excellent resource for its purpose, and a tool for learning to ‘just get the story on paper and worry about the details later’. This can be a quite useful method for alleviating writer’s block, and for not getting lost in the weeds part way through. 

My soul just doesn’t work like that. I usually write a short story that tells the general tale, and then decide if it’s worth expanding later. If I decide to expand it, then forcing a 30-day deadline and a word count isn’t going to help the process at all; for me, at any rate.

My last attempt at NaNoWriMo resulted in 16,000 words that began going off kilter in the first 10 days. I realized then that the story wasn’t going to work – at all. I moved on to something else. Sure, that was valuable time well spent, but not the purpose or function of NaNoWriMo. Not in my view. I suppose it also doesn’t help that I’m not very competitive. I’ve little interest in bulk, speed, or awards.

So, I don’t NaNoWriMo no mo’. It isn’t for my disposition or for me. But don’t let me sway you from getting involved. It is excellent for its purpose, so long as you go in knowing what that purpose is, and are willing to dedicate your time to it.


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 10, 2013)

I tried and failed at Nano as well - I edit as I go and I just can't not do that. And frankly, I think Nano is really just to get people to start and finish something, to get them over that hurdle. I don't need to worry about that, so there's really no point for me. But it's helpful for a lot of people, and just plain fun for a lot more. Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 10, 2013)

I attempted NaNo twice.  The first time, I got about 20,000 words in, but halfway through November I moved back home.  Because there were suddenly so many things to do that I hadn't done or seen in two years, I promptly ignored my WiP and went out and had fun.  The second time I tried, I won.  I'll never be able to do anything with the 50,000 words I wrote that month, but I did have fun writing them.  For me, it was more about the camaraderie, rather than the writing.  I'd do it again if I had the time, though.


----------



## Odd Greg (Aug 10, 2013)

> First drafts don't _have _to be crap. You _can _edit as you write. You don't _have _to outline. You _do _have to find the method that works best for _you _- not the other guy.



Hi *shadowwalker*, and thanks for the reply. I wanted to respond to the last paragraph of your signature, if that is acceptable.

I agree with it entirely. Mainly, though, I don't think about what other people may do when writing - other than a natural fascination with how people go about producing some of those amazing books and articles. It's a general love of the subject, I think.

That said, I do go about things in an organized manner, but only after I have hammered out a quick treatment. Incidentally, I almost always edit as I go along, but only to a degree. I will burn through what I know of the story so far, then re-read that and make changes. After I am comfortable with the subject, I will begin writing an overview of the story - in parts. I then refer back to this as I write. As you say, it works for me.

As for the first draft not having to be crap; if it's crap (and sometimes even the best of authors write crap) then it's a good idea to abandon it. This is another thing I do. I do not cherish my words, no more than I cherish a hammer, but I do love words in general; so much so that I don't mind starting over. What I mean is that some first drafts earn their keep not by being particularly good, but by organizing the mind, clarifying the story, and revealing the world and characters. Then - perhaps because I am ruthless - I may throw it away and begin again. I've no limit to the reservoir of words I have to draw upon.

But, I do like your signature comment. It's true. We need to find what works for us, and not get bogged down by trying to do what someone may say is the correct thing to do. One thing is paramount, however - if what we do isn't working, then change it; fearlessly.


----------



## Odd Greg (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi* Tiamat*,

Sadly, I am generally quite a loner, so I don't engage with others very often. I'm trying to amend this fault in my personality. When I did join NaNoWriMo, it was at the suggestion of a couple of good friends of mine, so that was the extent of my camaraderie - which was quite fun. The process wasn't right for me, but I don't attempt to paint anyone else into my corner. I think the people there are dedicated and enlightened. Although the site did have a bad habit of being incredibly slow the last time I used it. Goes with the territory, no doubt.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Aug 11, 2013)

Odd Greg said:


> I don't engage with others very often. I'm trying to amend this fault in my personality.



Who told you that was a fault? Punch them. There's nothing wrong with introverts.


----------



## philistine (Aug 11, 2013)

It seems to me that most of the writers who aim to 'win' the contest just type 50,000 words of unprocessed dross, then throw their arms in the air when they claim they've completed their first 'novel'. 

I can appreciate the fact that it may get an undisciplined 'wet behind da' ears' newbie to adopt some sort of routine, though it does little else.


----------



## bookmasta (Aug 11, 2013)

Well for one NaNoWriMo No Mo is a mouth full. I'm not even sure if I spelled it correctly.


----------



## Odd Greg (Aug 12, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> Who told you that was a fault? Punch them. There's nothing wrong with introverts.



It's a little late for me to do that, plus it might have been the pinnacle of a very bad idea. It was my mother, rest her soul.


----------



## Odd Greg (Aug 12, 2013)

bookmasta said:


> Well for one NaNoWriMo No Mo is a mouth full. I'm not even sure if I spelled it correctly.



I would probably have gone the cut-n-paste route and hoped for the best.


----------



## Staff Deployment (Aug 12, 2013)

Odd Greg said:


> It's a little late for me to do that, plus it might have been the pinnacle of a very bad idea. It was my mother, rest her soul.



 Sorry, mate.

I don't actually endorse punching people, by the way—just that it's a terrible mindset to believe something's wrong with you if you're not constantly seeking the attention of others.

Aaaaanyway NaNoWriMo. Tried it three times, won twice. The first winning book eventually got torn into shreds and recycled (metaphorically), and I've never touched the second one again. I probably won't be competing this year but that's mainly due to other obligations during November.


----------



## shadowwalker (Aug 12, 2013)

I think the thing I hear mostly about it (other than the fun of joining in the community thing) is that it 'forces' people to finish. And I have to agree that for many wannabe writers, getting over that hurdle can do wonders - the idea that "I did it once, I can do it again", even if they use some other method.


----------



## Jeko (Aug 12, 2013)

I have never wanted to try it and never will. I have learnt that I write best when I write slowly, and my birthday is in November.


----------



## Odd Greg (Aug 12, 2013)

Staff Deployment said:


> Sorry, mate.



Don't give it a second thought. Truth be known, I lived in a Tennessee Williams play most of my childhood and into high school, although it was probably more like _Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf_.  Bless her soul and all, but my mother was the product of some very bad choices. It's hard to not be introverted in a household of berating, screaming, and boozing parents whose marriage was disintegrating for the entire community to see.


----------



## Sara Haasis (Aug 22, 2013)

I finished it one year and have a 70,000-high pile of words I can't use. 



shadowwalker said:


> I think the thing I hear mostly about it (other than the fun of joining in the community thing) is that it 'forces' people to finish. And I have to agree that for many wannabe writers, getting over that hurdle can do wonders - the idea that "I did it once, I can do it again", even if they use some other method.



But maybe there is something to this. I was knocking out 10k words a day which at least I can now say I'm capable of. With a different story it may have gone a lot better.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 25, 2013)

A lot of people I know in the NaNoWriMo forums do it for a sense of accountability.  The same way people join a weight loss program, the motivation is what they need tto stay on task.  It helps me get back in the routine of making time to write everyday.  (the last two years being an exception, pregnancy makes my brain pudding.)


----------



## PiP (Aug 25, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> ...the idea that "I did it once, I can do it again", even if they use some other method.



I felt such a sense of achievement when I completed the NaNoWriMo challenge - it was definitely  a "I did it once, so I can do it again" moment


----------



## Odd Greg (Aug 25, 2013)

Arrow said:


> A lot of people I know in the NaNoWriMo forums do it for a sense of accountability.  The same way people join a weight loss program, the motivation is what they need tto stay on task.  It helps me get back in the routine of making time to write everyday.  (the last two years being an exception, pregnancy makes my brain pudding.)



If it helps, then it's a good thing.


----------



## Leyline (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm actually considering doing it this year, just to get out of the self imposed rut that's seen me re-drafting stories to a ridiculous degree. I'm getting to the point where I don't even want to post them in the Workshop. In short, I'm turning into Mr. Bean:

[video=youtube;RdZERM7zEHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdZERM7zEHk[/video]


----------



## movieman (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm going to use it as justification to finally get my 'Horror Movie' novel finished. I think it was at about 17,000 words when I last touched it, so about 50,000 still to go.


----------



## vintageboombox (Sep 18, 2013)

I figured I'd jump into this thread to see why people aren't doing NaNoWriMo... I've chosen to participate for the first time this year, and it seems extremely daunting. I'm in my first semester of college, so finding time is going to be the biggest issue for me I think. I'm doing it to prove to myself that I can, in all honestly. I don't expect to do anything with whatever I write except print it up, get it bound, and save it for the memories. Is that bad? Probably. Do I care? Not one bit.


----------



## Gargh (Sep 18, 2013)

I did it last year and it totally changed my perspective on what was possible and how. The feeling of finishing the 50,000 was fantastic but I was also just as happy each day when I hit the 1700. It clarified for me that regardless of what was going on in my everyday life, I could make time to write if I wanted to. In other words, it is a really good way of providing irrefutable evidence to yourself of what you can do if you are determined to. I certainly needed that at that point. It is also just fun and quite liberating


----------



## bookmasta (Sep 26, 2013)

I do 3k+ words a day when not editing. I guess signing up for such a thing would be a good idea for moral support or advice for novice writers, but beyond that I don't really see a point. I type anywhere from 1k to 1.5k on days when I edit, so even then I'm nearly at the 50k mark. To me its just meh. That and the acronyms...


----------



## Nostalgia (Sep 30, 2013)

I just do my own personal NaNoWriMo; the idea of having to do a stream of thought on a particular month does not set well for me.

Instead, I just set a time period to write out an idea of about 20K words, and then I edit it out a bunch. When that's over with, I check on it later and see if I still like the idea and continue on with it.

My story "Tenebrous Yellow" is actually being formed this way. It's on rewrite 3 and and I'm now just passed the 20K marker after all the rewrites: phase 2 of whatever number phases to go!


----------



## PSFoster (Oct 24, 2013)

It helps if you have an idea for a novel and know where you want to go with it. Most participants do their research, character profiles, and outline before November 1st. They just do the writing to get everything in prospective so after Nov. 30 they can edit and rewrite.

When I did my first NaNo in 2008 I had a story that was almost complete in my head. I just had to get it down on paper (or computer). I finished that year while working 6 days a week because I really wanted to write that story. It still is not finished, but I drag it out every once in a while and retune a few things. Left on my own it wouldn't have been done.


----------



## siliconpoetry (Feb 15, 2014)

Sara Haasis said:


> I finished it one year and have a 70,000-high pile of words I can't use.
> 
> 
> 
> But maybe there is something to this. I was knocking out 10k words a day which at least I can now say I'm capable of. With a different story it may have gone a lot better.



I usually type 500 words per page, 1.5 spaced. Furthermore, I have been able to type a decent 500 words from a pre-thought out plot - with a small amount of editing for spelling and grammar - in about 1 hour. It is allowed to pre-write notes in NaNo which may mean it will be possible with my schedule this year. Problem is it would probably be priority 3 of very time consuming priorities.


----------



## Rivahads (Mar 1, 2014)

Reliving the past is ruining the future.


----------

